# Can you still lodge 3rd Party Cheques



## Lan (19 Mar 2010)

A family member is sick in hospital and receives their Social Welfare by cheque. We can't lodge it to their bank account as they don't remember their pin for it and we need the money to pay their rent etc. 
Do you know if I could lodge them into my account if they sign the back?


----------



## Cooper7 (19 Mar 2010)

Yes once they sign the back it can be lodged to your account (or anybody else's).


----------



## Mpsox (19 Mar 2010)

Lan said:


> A family member is sick in hospital and receives their Social Welfare by cheque. We can't lodge it to their bank account as they don't remember their pin for it and we need the money to pay their rent etc.
> Do you know if I could lodge them into my account if they sign the back?


 
Providing the cheque is not crossed "a/c payee only" then you should be able to. However if it is crossed then, depending on the bank, they should let you lodge it by completing a lodgement slip in the branch


----------



## Complainer (19 Mar 2010)

Lan said:


> A family member is sick in hospital and receives their Social Welfare by cheque. We can't lodge it to their bank account as they don't remember their pin for it and we need the money to pay their rent etc.
> Do you know if I could lodge them into my account if they sign the back?


You don't need a PIN to do a lodgement. Just stick the cheque with a completed lodgement form into the post or bank letterbox, and they will process the lodgement on the next working day.

DOH - just realised the PIN was to get the money back out again!


----------



## tenchi-fan (19 Mar 2010)

If you explain to the person in the bank they will probably let you lodge it.

The problem is when a cheque is crossed and the bank lets a third party cash it, the bank is responsible if anything goes wrong. Some tellers will be more strict than others.


----------



## Lan (19 Mar 2010)

Thanks everyone, Bank of Ireland took it so panic over.


----------

